

Canadians are now richer than Americans - electic
http://bottomline.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2012/07/18/12817825-canadians-are-now-richer-than-americans?lite&__utma=14933801.663859126.1342675843.1342675843.1342675843.1&__utmb=14933801.1.10.1342675843&__utmc=14933801&__utmx=-&__utmz=14933801.1342675843.1.1.utmcsr=(direct)|utmccn=(direct)|utmcmd=(none)&__utmv=14933801.|8=Earned%20By=msnbc%7Ccover=1^12=Landing%20Content=Mixed=1^13=Landing%20Hostname=www.nbcnews.com=1^30=Visit%20Type%20to%20Content=Earned%20to%20Mixed=1&__utmk=152606009

======
otoburb
Isn't that because our Canadian housing bubble hasn't corrected itself yet?
I'm assuming that the two figures they used are denominated in the same
currency, so if the housing prices across Canada decline by 13% then we'll
already be equivalent in average net worth.

I don't believe 13% is far fetched. At least it's a more reasonable (i.e. less
scary) scenario than some of the doomsayers calling for a bursting bubble
similar to the US housing bust. This assumes that a significant portion of
Canadians have their net-worth tied in real estate.

